# Témoignages sur le modèle économique d'une SSII orientée dév Mac ?



## olekhnov (12 Juin 2007)

Hello tout le monde,
(pas évident de trouver la bonne place pour ce topic, déplacer si nécessaire...)

Je dirige une petite structure de conseil et de services, et au vu des annonces prometteuses de la WWDC (plus tout le reste...), j'ai de plus en plus envie de m'investir un peu dans le lancement d'une branche "développement sous cocoa" de mon activité...

Dans cette perspective, je suis à la recherche de tout témoignage de personnes/société ayant franchi le pas. Ce n'est finalement pas si facile de trouver de telles structures, j'ai jusqu'ici trouvé surtout soit des boites qui faisaient des prestas système, soit du dév mais dans des environnements très délimités, style 4D ou Filemaker...

y a t'il vraiment une demande (en france ou ailleurs) en "services" dans du dév natif mac ? ou doit on trouver son salut uniquement dans la commercialisation (forcément plus risquée...) de logiciels (sur le net ou autre ?)

Bref, vous l'aurez compris, je cherche a rationaliser une passion et une réelle envie (je garde un souvenir ému de mes développement sur NeXT, ya déjà bien longtemps... mais déjà en Objective-C  ) en validant un modèle économique... Tous témoignages bienvenus, donc !  

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Didier Guillion (12 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Rassure toi, a mon avis ta question est tout a fait a sa place.

Je ne peut malheureusement pas t'apporter de vérité, mais simplement un retour d'expérience. Je developpe sur Mac depuis une bonne quinzaine d'années. Je ne developpe que sur Mac.

Je pense que l'on peut considérer deux branches, le developpement sur mesure à partir d'une demande particulière ou le logiciel grand public.

Dans le premier cas, il te faudra trouver un "grand compte" qui soit sous Mac OS X et lance un appel d'offre, à mon avis c'est possible mais rare (trop) rare.

Dans le cas du grand public, si ton soft est sympa et innovant on va te demander très rapidement une version Windows. Tant que les API Cocoa sont "Mac Only" cela va te demander un double développement très lourd. Ne nous leurons pas, la part de marché des logiciels sur Mac n'est pas négligeable mais "limite" pour faire vivre a long terme une société d'édition. (Les exemples existent mais son rares, Omni et AquaFada par exemple)

Mais peut etre as tu dans tes cartons une idée que 99% des Mac Users voudront acquérir, dans ce cas fonce en Cocoa. Sinon, réflechit à la portabilité ...

Cordialement


----------



## Mala (13 Juin 2007)

Je partage en partie l'opinion de Didier sauf sur le c&#244;t&#233; portage PC pour des applis grand public. 

Le gros probl&#232;me de la portabilit&#233;, c'est que cela tend &#224; tirer la qualit&#233; d'un produit vers le bas (je mets de c&#244;t&#233; les dev Open Source ou les jeux vid&#233;o qui ont un business model qui leur est propre). On en est donc souvent r&#233;duit &#224; ne conserver que ce qui peut &#234;tre port&#233;. Et au niveau du Mac, cela veut dire faire l'impasse sur beaucoup de technos qui peuvent apporter une r&#233;elle valeur ajout&#233;e &#224; l'exp&#233;rience utilisateur. A ce raisonnement, j'ajouterais que quand je regarde un peu sur le Web les best sellers commerciaux du Mac ou bien tout simplement les applications que j'affectionne le plus en tant qu'utilisateur lambda et bien ce sont dans 90&#37; des cas des applis Cocoa.

Du coup a mon sens, pour une petite structure, prendre l'option "Mac Only" est encore la voix la plus s&#251;r pour proposer un produit qui est un bon rapport qualit&#233;/prix et qui sera susceptible de s&#233;duire les utilisateurs.

Niveau services, c'est effectivement tr&#232;s (trop) limit&#233; pour le moment bien qu'il y ait un peu plus d'opportunit&#233;s aux US qu'en France.


----------



## Didier Guillion (15 Juin 2007)

Oui, Mala, c'est vrai, une application portable n'utilise en general que le PPCM entre les systemes d'exploitation et cela necessite donc plus de travail car il faut réécrire pas mal de code spécifique.

Mais il n'y a pas que la portablité il y a aussi la pérennité : baser une activité professionnelle sur une technologie maitrisée par une seule société est vraiment très risqué. Imagine que dans 10 ans Apple décide de laisser tomber Cocoa, (ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'ils feraient cela), tu te retrouve à la rue...

Cordialement


----------



## Mala (15 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir Didier. Allez, je reprend la plume pour défendre ma vision du développement sur Mac.  



Didier Guillion a dit:


> ...et cela necessite donc plus de travail car il faut réécrire pas mal de code spécifique.


Tu sous entends que le portage est systématiquement possible mais c'est loin d'être toujours le cas et à fortiori sur Mac où la partie IHM a souvent une très forte valeur ajoutée. Pour donner un exemple avec l'actualité du moment, on peut lire sur MacGé suite à la présentation de Skitch aujourd'hui...


			
				Skitch en bêta privée a dit:
			
		

> *biniou* [15.06.2007, 11:06] Ca a lair dêtre encore un de ces brillants logiciels quon ne trouve que sur mac. Je retiens, ça à lair plus que pratique.
> 
> *Dr Fatalis (notorious dandy)* [15.06.2007, 11:39] Superbe! Un de ces logiciel qui nous font aimer nos machines...


... et ce n'est pas du multi-plateforme. Sur le plan purement fonctionnel une telle appli serait portable mais elle y perdrait immédiatement son âme car toute l'ergonomie devrait être sacrifiée.

Autre exemple, le logiciel Coda de la société Panic. Dès la première annonce sur Mac Gé, j'ai eu la conviction qu'il allait cartonner. Et il vient de remporter un Apple Design Award.

Allez un dernier exemple, je vais me risquer a faire un pronostic sur PixelMator présenté récemment sur Mac Gé. S'il est a la hauteur des spécifications annoncées sur son site (et je n'en doute pas) il va littéralement casser la baraque à sa sortie.

Et là encore le point commun du succès de ces logiciels est qu'ils sont sans concessions.



Didier Guillion a dit:


> Mais il n'y a pas que la portablité il y a aussi la pérennité : baser une activité professionnelle sur une technologie maitrisée par une seule société est vraiment très risqué. Imagine que dans 10 ans Apple décide de laisser tomber Cocoa, (ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'ils feraient cela), tu te retrouve à la rue...


Ton point de vue est tout a fait louable. D'un autre côté, on serait bien malheureux si aucune société ne prennait jamais de risque pour nos machines préférées. 

Dans le cas d'Olekhnov, il dit envisager une branche pour sa société donc ce n'est pas non plus mettre toutes ses billes dans le même panier et personnellement je ne trouve pas cela beaucoup plus risqué que de chercher un grand compte qui lui aussi peut tout arrêter du jour au lendemain.

Tu l'auras compris, je suis quelqu'un d'assez passionné. Du coup j'ai énormément de mal à envisager de faire du développement Mac si ce n'est pas dans l'idée d'apporter un réel plus.

On a aussi souvent tendance à oublier que le Mac ne se limite pas à la France. OS X c'est un parc de 22 millions d'utilisateurs aujourd'hui. 1% d'utilisateurs cela me suffirait largement pour commencer.


----------



## Didier Guillion (15 Juin 2007)

Rien à ajouter Mala, tes arguments se tiennent et par moment, par passion je pense comme toi, bien que la raison me tempère souvent.

Cordialement


----------



## olekhnov (16 Juin 2007)

merci pour vos réponses très intéressantes 

permettez moi toutefois de recentrer la discussion sur ma question de départ : le côté "services". càd pas développer dans son coin un soft puis le promouvoir sur le net, mais développer du "sur mesure" pour telle ou telle entreprise, afin de répondre à un besoin particulier.

ou autre moyen de poser la question : quels sont les secteurs d'activités qui sont susceptibles (ou utilisent déjà..) du soft spécifique pour mac ? (je précise que j'exclus le coté "4d/filemaker", qui est effectivement bien présent (un de mes clients, une UFR universitaire, utilise du 4D pour gérer ses étudiants/notes/inscriptions...), mais.. disons que ce n'est pas ce que je recherche comme taf  )

merci


----------



## Didier Guillion (16 Juin 2007)

olekhnov a dit:


> merci pour vos r&#233;ponses tr&#232;s int&#233;ressantes
> 
> permettez moi toutefois de recentrer la discussion sur ma question de d&#233;part : le c&#244;t&#233; "services". c&#224;d pas d&#233;velopper dans son coin un soft puis le promouvoir sur le net, mais d&#233;velopper du "sur mesure" pour telle ou telle entreprise, afin de r&#233;pondre &#224; un besoin particulier.
> 
> ...



Une bonne partie de mes activit&#233;s Mac du mill&#233;naire dernier &#224; &#233;t&#233; de d&#233;velopper des applications Macintosh sp&#233;cifiques pour de grand comptes : Ademe, Cemagref, Edf, CNES, CNAM, etc.
Ils &#233;taient d&#233;ja rares car beaucoup de grand comptes appliquaient comme principe de ne jamais se fournir chez un fabricant qui soient le seul &#224; proposer un type donn&#233; de mat&#233;riel.

Tous ceux cit&#233;s plus haut ont abandonn&#233;s le MacIntosh pour raisons diverses :
- Trop de transitions : 68k-PPC, Mac OS 9-> X, etc
- Pas assez de suivit des technologies propos&#233;es. (Chercher "Deprecated" sur le site dev Apple, ca fait peur)
- Diff&#233;rence de moins en moins &#233;vidente entre Mac OS et Windows
- Pression des responsables haut plac&#233;s.

Donc s'il en reste, ils doivent &#234;tre rare &#224; mon avis.

Cordialement


----------



## pacou (30 Juillet 2007)

Sans parler de "sur-mesure", quoi que, j'ai un besoin, mais pas les moyens d'un grand compte.

Je suis Expert-Comptable et celui qui me sort une Appli qui utilise toutent les technos spécifiquement Mac, en Serveur et en Client (surtout Leopard pour les deux ...), cad iCal, Spotlight, Adress Book (seulement à cause de iSync), Time Machine, et qui soit une solution intégré pour la gestion du cabinet et des clients, alors d'abord je regarde et ensuite j'investi et ensuite on fait la chasse aux nouveaux indépendants et aux quelques indépendants déjà utilisateurs de Mac.

Le challenge est très difficile car la profession est bouffée par Cegid et Sage principalement.

J'attends ...


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2007)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Rassure toi, a mon avis ta question est tout a fait a sa place.
> 
> ...



ca depens aussi regarde: panic ou omni ou barbones ou konfabulator(yahoo engine)
cela reste des petites &#233;quipes , certes, mais ce qui est interressant ce sont des petites soci&#233;t&#233;s
avec des gens qui developpent via le net, en effet la plupart d'entre eux n'habitent pas au meme endroit et travaillent de chez eux


----------



## Didier Guillion (3 Août 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> ca depens aussi regarde: panic ou omni ou barbones ou konfabulator(yahoo engine)
> cela reste des petites équipes , certes, mais ce qui est interressant ce sont des petites sociétés
> avec des gens qui developpent via le net, en effet la plupart d'entre eux n'habitent pas au meme endroit et travaillent de chez eux



Oui, mais là tu les as pratiquement tous cités  Il y a Ambrosia qui fait pas mal de choses sur Mac et Aquafada.

Il vaudrait mieux lancer un sondage, parmi les developpeurs qui viennent ici et qui réalisent des logiciels commerciaux :
Combien vivent uniquement de leur travail sur Mac ? 
Combien doivent également assurer une version PC de leur logiciel Mac ? 
Combien développent sur PC par nécessité en semaine et sur Mac par plaisir durant leur loisir ?

Cordialement


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2007)

Perso je d&#233;veloppe sur PC la semaine et j'ai la t&#234;te tellement truff&#233; par &#231;a que je n'ai pas le courage de d&#233;velopper sur Mac apr&#232;s.

Si seulement une SSII sur Mac &#233;tait viable, je changerais volontier de boulot (et de plateforme pro du coup) mais je n'ai jamais vu &#231;a jusque l&#224;, ou alors des micro-structures trop limit&#233;es dans une niche. 

Ce que j'aimerais c'est soit une division Apple de service &#224; l'imge d'IBM Global Service (en plus petit bien sur), ou une branche d'une grosse SSII qui serait sp&#233;cialis&#233;e dans le Mac et capable de sign&#233;r des gros contrat et de rassurer les clients sur la plateforme MAc grace aux ressources (en Admin, dev et TMA ) qu'elle peut mettre en place (ce qu'Apple ne propose pas, vous achetez le matos et demerdez-vous avec).


----------



## Didier Guillion (3 Août 2007)

Tout a fait Melauré,  

Le Mac, quoi qu'en disent certains reste un marché de niche, juste un peu au dessus de Linux mais guère plus.

Ancien (vieux, dépassé, obsolète... ?), Mac User, je suis assez interloqué de voir Apple dériver vers du gadget pour Bobo : ITunes, IPod, IPhone, et consort et dédaigner la branche développement.

C'est vrai que les temps changent et que notre erreur est peut être d'essayer de retrouver l'énergie et la vitalité de cette société que nous avons passionnément vécu dans notre jeunesse.

Je reste néammoins persuadé que ce qui fait la différence c'est le Macintosh (vous vous rappelez, les ordinateurs qui étaient "friendly") , j'espère qu'Apple garde ceci en mémoire.

Cordialement


----------



## olekhnov (3 Août 2007)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Ancien (vieux, dépassé, obsolète... ?), Mac User, je suis assez interloqué de voir Apple dériver vers du gadget pour Bobo : ITunes, IPod, IPhone, et consort et dédaigner la branche développement.



la branche développement délaissée ? jamais les API n'ont été aussi excitante, et la dernière WWDC a été un événement majeur, tous ceux qui y étaient ont été impressionnés par la force de frappe d'apple en terme d'encadrement ingénieurs, etc...

le problème, a mon sens, c'est plutôt que les "petits boulots" de développement que l'on pouvait avoir il y a quelques années sont de plus en plus squattés par les technos d'intranet : pour une appli de gestion, on va de plus en plus utiliser php ou java, qui sont de bons langages de gestion et limitent les problèmes d'interface via l'utilisation systématique de "clients légers", de simples navigateurs facilitant le déploiement des applis....et leur compatibilité. dans ma région, tous les gros projets (grosses entreprises, administrations), sont TOUS orientés Web, en J2EE, dotnet ou éventuellement PHP. plus de place pour les profils de développements plus classiques...que ce soit sur mac ou PC d'ailleurs

microsoft l'a bien compris, en "auto-cannibalisant" le marché de leurs anciens VB ou visual c++ par le framework .net, permettant de développer du web comme si l'on développait sur un delphi ou un visual basic. 

apple fait le choix de "l'excellence technique", en proposant des joyaux tels que core animation à la disposition de leurs développeurs. un potentiel fabuleux.... mais forcément hyper restreint, avec des applis ne pouvant fonctionner que sur des macs, et encore, les plus récents, et tres difficilement adaptables vu la spécificité des API... comment ne pas être cantonné à un marché de niche avec ça ?


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2007)

Pour moi, les d&#233;veloppement de logiciel pour Mac OS sont en pleine hausse je trouve. 

Je n'ai jamais autant achet&#233; de Sharewares que depuis 1 a 2 ans. Pret d'une centaine de logiciels en tout, et que des bon je trouve. OK, certains existaient depuis tr&#233;s longtemps, mais il y en a pleins de r&#233;cente et surtout Mac Only. 

Le march&#233;, de mon point de vue est en pleins forme.


----------



## olekhnov (3 Août 2007)

encore une fois, tout dépend de quoi l'on parle : développement de "produits" pour le mac, ou société de services en développement

je parlais pour ma part surtout de l'activité "services" sur mac, qui était à l'origine ma question  si l'on parle d'outils développés spécifiquement pour le mac, il y a effectivement de plus en plus de joyaux qui petit à petit rendent le switch si précieux


----------



## Zeusviper (3 Août 2007)

Au niveau services, et donc SSII. Le principal probl&#232;me c'est que pour qu'une solution &#224; base mac soit accept&#233;e il faudra au niveau client que la prod soit d'accord, que l'administration soit d'accord, que la compta soit d'accord, que la maintenance soit d'accord et que le dsi soit d'accord et porte activement le projet. Toutes ces personnes pour &#234;tre d'accord, doivent s'int&#233;resser au monde info et conna&#238;tre au moins vaguement le mac (autre que par "jouet design pour riches").
Malheureusement, restons r&#233;alistes, la situation ne se pr&#233;sente jamais. Et bien plus malheureux encore, ne risque pas de se pr&#233;senter avant longtemps compte tenu de la politique Apple qui n'encourage en aucun cas cette branche du d&#233;veloppement.


Et pourtant, pour la gde majorit&#233; des d&#233;veloppement j2EE aujourd'hui, le mac ferait aussi bien, (et m&#234;me bien mieux &#233;videmment) que windows. Vu qu'on se contente de faire du java/html/xml/... mais c'est inimaginable pour des non passionn&#233;s d'ins&#233;rer du mac dans un parc windows. Et vu qu'Apple ne fait rien pour changer son image &#224; ce niveau, ni ne propose de r&#233;elles solutions comme en raffole les grosses entreprises (le dernier client chez qui j'&#233;tais payait une licence pour eclipse, juste pour avoir un support t&#233;l&#233;phonique "au cas o&#249;". Halluciant un tel besoin de se rassurer et de gaspiller des ressources inutilement).


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2007)

C'est bien le constat que j'ai fait en 11 ans de carrière. Mais il faut rendre à Caesar ce qui est à Caesar. Si tous ces gens ne sont pas au courant de ce que peut leur apporter Le Mac, c'est avant tout la faute d'Apple dont la politique moyens/grands comptes est inexistante ...

Ca ne les intéresse pas apparement ...

En tout cas ça ne voit pas si c'est le contraire.


----------



## benR (4 Août 2007)

Je me permets de prendre en cours la discussion (oui oui, ca fait longtemps...)
Pour avoir un peu réfléchi à la question (je suis dans le secteur moi aussi, d'une certaine manière), je suis globalement d'accord avec vous sur la dichotomie profonde entre les logiciels "internet/grand public" (delicious, omni, aqufada), et les services aux entreprises.

Maintenant, je pense qu esur des marchés plus pointus, il doit y avoir de la place pour des produits bien pensés, développés plus ou moin sà la demande et pour lesquels on vend de la maintenance.
Je pense à des professions libérales (médecins, vétérinaires, commerciaux), qui peuvent être à la fois receptifs aux arguments "Apple" (sur le hardware) et demandeurs de softs bien faits.


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Août 2007)

benR a dit:


> Je me permets de prendre en cours la discussion (oui oui, ca fait longtemps...)
> Pour avoir un peu réfléchi à la question (je suis dans le secteur moi aussi, d'une certaine manière), je suis globalement d'accord avec vous sur la dichotomie profonde entre les logiciels "internet/grand public" (delicious, omni, aqufada), et les services aux entreprises.
> 
> Maintenant, je pense qu esur des marchés plus pointus, il doit y avoir de la place pour des produits bien pensés, développés plus ou moin sà la demande et pour lesquels on vend de la maintenance.
> Je pense à des professions libérales (médecins, vétérinaires, commerciaux), qui peuvent être à la fois receptifs aux arguments "Apple" (sur le hardware) et demandeurs de softs bien faits.


Tout les m&#233;decins sur Mac chez qui je suis aller (&#231;a fait 2 ou 3 ^^) utilisent 4D Client comme appli pour (presque?) tout : ordonnances, bdd des medoc, gestion des patients...


Donc je ne sais pas si il y a vraiment de la place pour le d&#233;veloppement d'appli sp&#233;cifique dans ce mileu.


----------

